# Lou after a work out -tongue out (pictures of tired happy poodles)



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou after a work out -tongue out (pictures of tired happy poodles)

I think poodles look so cute when they have that cute look of happy tiredness in their eyes, tongue out laying down somewhere cool...

So here is Lou, please share some of your pictures!








[/url] Lou after work out 02 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou after work out 01 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou after work out 03 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly had Nico over for playtime and I think She's exhausted .......He's a very hyper 5mth old Yorkie with no 'off' button...only 'pause' LOL! 
He visits once or twice a week & by the time He leaves Molly is totally OVER IT! :croc:
But boy o boy does she sleep good!!!!! :goodnight:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Molly had Nico over for playtime and I think She's exhausted .......He's a very hyper 5mth old Yorkie with no 'off' button...only 'pause' LOL!
> He visits once or twice a week & by the time He leaves Molly is totally OVER IT! :croc:
> But boy o boy does she sleep good!!!!! :goodnight:


hehehhee

so cute!!! they look like they are the best of buddies!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Pompadour tired after a fashion doggy show


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou sleeping after a work out LOL








[/url] Lou sleeping after work out by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Lou is just too cute!!! This is Shelton after we ran a little bit 








This is one when he was tired from hiking and we decided to give him a brush. He was all tired out he had no fight to resist the brushing hahahaha 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

adorable! and he is so gorgeous too! I love the one he is falling asleep while u brush him!! hehehehe


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh Lou do you have no shame? And Molly and Nico. Nico in his little outfit, so cute and Molly, my eyes are just drawn to those pretty pink nails.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

haha! all dignity went out the window! but she looks cute and funny so .. its all good :-D


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That first picture is terrific! You should do a 52 weeks thread, too.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain, swamprat, sitting in the mud to cool off :










Play breather (from last year):


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

One mucky but happy pooch!!" Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> That first picture is terrific! You should do a 52 weeks thread, too.


aw thanks! I would like to do a 52 week but... retroactive! is that the word? (my english fails me sometimes.... mmmm)

I mean, all these pictures I have are filed in chronological order, so I can go back and do a thread and with each post attach pictures from when I got her all the way until now... It would take me a while, but it would be fun! Because if I start now, I may not be that diligent with posting every single week, you know? I may lose sense of time and just post randomly. hehehehe


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

nu2poodles said:


> Rain, swamprat, sitting in the mud to cool off
> (...)


Rain looks beautiful in all photos I've seen! very photogenic!

oh wow! sittin' in the mud like that... wow... I would have had both hands up in the air and a desperate look on my face!! hahahaha I wouldnt want that mud in my truck on the way home... but I know... they have so much fun that it's all worth it, isnt it? 

Well, just thought of a story. When I first got Lou she was terrified of going for car rides, and she released all forms of mmmmm natural physiological..uhhh. well!!!! she peed, pooped and puked in my truck!!! there! cant think of any better way to say it LOL And it took me 2 hours to clean it all up. and I did an amazing job by the way, because it looks and smells brand new again... but I was sooo freaked out about it because this truck has sentimental value and if she was gonna do "all that" I'd prefer if she did it in the other truck... but oh well... She hasn't been getting sick in car rides anymore, she drools a little bit, but nothing like before! Thank goodness!!

I just am always following Lou with a little towel, drying her feet face etc.. heheheh I try to avoid messes as much as I can, but yesterday it was raining and she left paw marks all over the kitchen floor, and i gave up on cleaning after every time she went pee... I just gave up.. hehe


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

another picture of her panting 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Did someone say "tongue out"?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> Did someone say "tongue out"?
> 
> (...)


funny!! and cute!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Tee Hee- here's the for real, tired tongue out:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Now this is right after the "tongue out time" it's pass out time!

Dreaming and all - lips and feet twitching hahahha


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> Tee Hee- here's the for real, tired tongue out:
> (...)


so cute!!


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Here is Misha after a nice long walk and a car ride.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Misha, what a big tongue you have.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Here is Misha after a nice long walk and a car ride.
> (...)


AWESOME picture!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Matrix with his muddy tongue hanging out!


----------



## bslick (Sep 27, 2011)

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

bslick said:


> View attachment 49554
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


haha! I love that one! :-D beautiful poodle too!


----------



## bslick (Sep 27, 2011)

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

